# Home Server mit OpenSSH



## Akkuschrauber (22. September 2009)

Hallo, 
Wie aus dem Titel schon zu erkennen ist, habe ich einen alten PC zum Homeserver erklärt.
Als OS läuft Ubuntu mit OpenSSH.
Im internen Netzwerk funktioniert alles ohne Probleme, ich kann u.a. auch per SFTP auf die Datein zugreifen.
Dies möchte ich jetzt allerdings auch von außerhalb, also über das Inet.
Hierfür habe ich mich schon bei DynDNS angemeldet und eine Domain erstellt. Allerdings leitet diese die Daten ja nur an die aktuelle IP des Routers und nicht an den Server. Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie kann ich von außerhalb mit Filezilla auf meinen Server (IP 192.168.178.24) zugreifen.
Mein Router ist eine FritzBox 7170.

Greetz Akkuschrauber.


----------



## rebel4life (22. September 2009)

Portweiterleitung...


----------



## Akkuschrauber (22. September 2009)

Super, und wie mach ich das?


----------



## rebel4life (22. September 2009)

Routermenü?!!!

Portregeln oder so heißt es, vieleicht muss du noch den Modus für fortgeschrittene aktivieren.


----------



## midnight (22. September 2009)

Also die Portfreigaben sind manchmal echt gut versteckt. Wenn du es gefunden hast, dann einfach Port 21 (war doch ssh?) an deinen Server weiterleiten und fertig (=

so far


----------



## rebel4life (22. September 2009)

22 war SSH. Ich würde aber extern eh nen Port über 50000 nehmen, ist sicherer.


----------



## midnight (22. September 2009)

Ach komm, also entweder ist das SSH sicher genug oder eben nicht. Da würd ich mir keinen Stress mit anderen Ports machen. Wenn man Schlüsselpaare verwendet kommt da nichts und niemand dran, der nicht soll.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (22. September 2009)

Es geht mehr um Portscans. So bleibt das Log sauberer.


----------



## midnight (22. September 2009)

Das Log kann man filtern. Außerdem meldet sich mein Log bei mir, wenns was wichtiges gibt.


so far


----------



## Bauer87 (23. September 2009)

Es gib noch ne Möglichkeit außer Portweiterleitung: IPv6

Allerdings gibt es leider erst wenige Router, die das unterstützen. Daher müsstest du nen Tunnel aus deinem Netzwerk nach außen bauen und dann tut es auch IPv4. (Portweiterleitung ist einfacher, aber etwas IPv6-Promo muss sein: NAT nervt. Und spätestens, wenn der zweite Server im Heimnetz dazukommt, geht es damit nicht mehr wirklich.)


----------



## Akkuschrauber (23. September 2009)

Hat sich erledigt, ich habs hingekriegt. Dazu muss man natürlich wissen, das AVM PortForwarding mit Portfreigabe und nicht Portweiterleitung übersetzt.

Wen interessiert, was draus wird:

Link
Da auf Tagebuch.


----------



## dot (23. September 2009)

Falls eienr den Thread ueber die Suche findet -> Portforwarding PortForward.com - Free Help Setting up Your Router or Firewall


----------

